# ISPConfig 3 einrichtung / Neuling



## Charos (24. Apr. 2010)

Hey Pros,
ich hätte da als absoluter ISPCneuling eine Frage, denn irgendwie bin ich zu dumm zum suchen oder ich find einfach nicht das richtige...

Ich habe einen Root bei S4Y, fertig mit Lenny aufgespielt und nach HowTo von hier mit allem nötigen versorgt. (HowTo: Perfekte Server Lenny ISPC 3)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich mit ISPC nicht so 100%ig zurechtkomme und suche nun jmd, der bereit ist, mir bei ein paar dingen über Skype oder TS zu helfen.

Wäre super dankbar dafür.

Einfach per PM melden


----------



## planet_fox (25. Apr. 2010)

Schreib doch erstmal deine (paar dinge) hier rein.


----------



## Charos (25. Apr. 2010)

*Paar Dinge*

Oh, sry....

Mein hauptproblem besteht eigentlich, dass, sobald ich eine Website anlege, Apache mir sagt, dass der Port doppelt belegt sei, oder er einfach nicht auf die Seite weiterleitet. Meistens jedoch ersteres. Wobei dann der Zugriff auf phpmyadmin und konsorten nicht mehr über die Links, sondern nur über Ports erreichbar sind. 

Und die dns einstellungen, wenn es nicht daran liegen sollte.

THX


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2010)

Poste bitte die exakten Fehlermeldungen, sonst können wir Dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Charos (25. Apr. 2010)

*Fehlermeldungen*

So, hab grad nochmal eine Seite angelegt. (Hab die nacht neuinstalliert-.-)

Beim Anlegen hab ich lediglich die domain und autosubdomain angegeben, (meine seite, limits für mich sind sinnlos^^)

D.h. ich hab auch keine IP-Adresse gewählt.

Bei neustart von apache spuckt er folgendes aus:athen225:/home/charos# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
Restarting web server: apache2[Sun Apr 25 11:13:26 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
[Sun Apr 25 11:13:26 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 217.172.181.225:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Sun Apr 25 11:13:26 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 217.172.181.225:443 has no VirtualHosts
 ... waiting .[Sun Apr 25 11:13:28 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
[Sun Apr 25 11:13:28 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 217.172.181.225:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Sun Apr 25 11:13:28 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 217.172.181.225:443 has no VirtualHosts
.
athen225:/home/charos#​wenn ich charos.de eingebe, komm ich auf die ausgabe "Index of.."

wenn ich für charos.de eine ip wähle, komm ich auf die cgi seite, jedoch auch wenn ich die ip vom server eingebe.

EDIT: und der apache neustart bringt das hier nur noch

athen225:/home/charos# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
               Restarting web server: apache2[Sun Apr 25 11:19:23 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 217.172.181.225:443 has no VirtualHosts
                ... waiting [Sun Apr 25 11:19:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 217.172.181.225:443 has no VirtualHosts
.
athen225:/home/charos#

was mir auch einleuchtet, da ich 443 nich belegt habe.​
was mach ich falsch beim anlegen von webseiten?

Nebeninfo:
Domainverwaltung liegt bei DomainFactory und die Domains (ca 15stk) zeigen auf die ip in der nameservereinstellung.


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2010)

Lege bitte die IP addresse unter system an und wähle dann die IP in den webseiteneinstellungen anstatt von * aus.


----------



## Charos (25. Apr. 2010)

EDIT:
Ok, das Problem mit den mehreren Seiten habe ich beseitigt/ verstanden/ gelöst, wie auch immer.

Bleibt einzig und allein, wie ich den Zugriff auf Mail und PHPMyAdmin hinbekomme (beide sysLinks in /var/www), ohne überall in den web-Ordnern SysLinks anzulegen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Erledigt, doch wie funktioniert das jetzt mit den Datenbanken, auf die habe ich dadurch über das isp menü keinen zugriff mehr.

da spuckt er mir ne fehlerseite aus.
http://athen225.server4you.de/phpmyadmin

PS: Nameservereinstellung bei DF, im isp hab ich DNSmäßig nichts eingestellt.


----------



## Charos (25. Apr. 2010)

*Default vHost*

Hab gerade einen Beitrag gefunden, (nach 7 stunden suche -.-), welcher genau mein Problem beschreib.

Ein Zitat von Ihnen Till:

Nein, da das Tutorial squirrelmail und  phpmyadmin über den sog. default vhost verlinkt und eben nicht übder die  Website. Über die Webseite würde das garnicht gehen, da die sourcen  außerhalb des web root liegen.

Du musst also die IP Adresse bzw. eine Domain die nicht als Webseite  eingerichtet ist für den Zugriff auf phpmyadmin und squirrelmail nehmen.​Wie genau mach ich das?


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2010)

1) Erstelle eine neue Webseite, z.B. mit der (sub) domain phpmyadmin.deinedomain.de
2) Installiere phpmyadmin in diese Webseite, dafür nimmst Du am besten das tar.gz oder zip von der phpmyadmin Website.


----------



## Charos (25. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Erstelle eine neue Webseite, z.B. mit der (sub) domain phpmyadmin.deinedomain.de
> 2) Installiere phpmyadmin in diese Webseite, dafür nimmst Du am besten das tar.gz oder zip von der phpmyadmin Website.


Muss ich das dann für jede Domain machen?


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2010)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Du benutzt ja das selbe phpmyadmin für alle Datenbanken. Deshalb nimmt man ja auch für die Subdomain deine Zentrale Foirmendomain und nicht irgendeine Kunden website.


----------



## Charos (26. Apr. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
mittlerweile sehe ich ein, ich hab mich ein wenig doof gestellt.

Nun funktioniert (fast) alles, aber das sind Kleinigkeiten.

Nur eine Frage habe ich noch, und zwar würde ich gerne den Bearbeitenbuttons und dem Mailabrufbutton andere Links zuweisen,

In welcher config finde ich das?


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

Welche Bearbeitenbuttons meisnt Du denn? Das linke menü in ispconfig?


----------



## Charos (26. Apr. 2010)

Wenn ich im ISP Panel bin, habe ich doch (normalerweise) die Möglichkeit, im Reiter "Sites -> Datenbanken" neben der Datenbank, auf einen Link/ Button zu klicken, um zur phpmyadmin Loginoberfläche zu gelangen. Da ich phpMyAdmin aber nun über einen VHost verlinkt habe, würde ich gerne diese Links anpassen, damit dies weiterhin der Fall ist.

Selbiges gilt für die Mailbuttons. Neben der "Mailbox" hab ich im ISP einen Link/ Button um zum SquirrelMail Login zu gelangen.


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Charos:


> Wenn ich im ISP Panel bin, habe ich doch (normalerweise) die Möglichkeit, im Reiter "Sites -> Datenbanken" neben der Datenbank, auf einen Link/ Button zu klicken, um zur phpmyadmin Loginoberfläche zu gelangen. Da ich phpMyAdmin aber nun über einen VHost verlinkt habe, würde ich gerne diese Links anpassen, damit dies weiterhin der Fall ist.


System > Interface Config



> Selbiges gilt für die Mailbuttons. Neben der "Mailbox" hab ich im ISP einen Link/ Button um zum SquirrelMail Login zu gelangen.


Der Link lässt sich noch nicht einstellen. Da kannst Du höchstens das template der Liste ändern.


----------



## Charos (26. Apr. 2010)

LOL
Thx. habs gesehen. Danke

PS: Mail kann ich da auch einstellen


----------

